# Help with Dust Deputy DIY



## Bryank930 (Nov 30, 2015)

So I managed to score a free Dust Deputy DIY, but I'm having trouble figuring out how to connect it to my shop vac. I haven't taken it out of the box yet, but I read online that it has 2" to 2-1/4" tapered fittings. So do I need an adapter to connect my 2.5" shop vac hose? What hose do I use to connect the vac to the dust deputy?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*did you try it?*

The DD is supposed to work with all the sizes of vac hose from what I've seen on the Wood Whisper video... I donno?





Shop vac hoses are all over the map as far as sizes. IF I needed an adaptor to reduce the internal size I would use a round plastic bottle of almost the same size. Cut about 1" wide section out of the center using a hack saw or bandsaw. Then using a scissors, cut the band across it's width. Fit the band inside the shop vac hose and see if it makes up the difference. Cheap and easy to do and I've done it many times. This beats wrapping the external end with layers of tape, but that's another choice also.


----------



## Bryank930 (Nov 30, 2015)

So I just had a chance (like literally on the way to my car before work) to do a test fit with my new shop vac and the dust deputy. Good news is that the hose fits perfectly on both ports of the DD. Bad news is that I still need something to connect the vac to the top of the cyclone. Now that I know the standard 2.5" shop vac hose fits, I could use that, but I don't want or need 8 feet of hose coiled up. Can I shorten the hose and put the stock end back on?


----------



## Bryank930 (Nov 30, 2015)

OK. This is what happens when I post before I have my morning coffee, lol. 2 seconds on the google and I found that the replacement shop vac hoses can be shortened and even come with only 1 end installed. I have the hose on order, I'll pick it up today and should have this thing up and running this weekend.

Thanks all!


----------

